# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Hỏi về link down vbb

## hc_066

ai có link down vbb 3.8.6 nào dùng dc ko cho mình xin với, tìm mãi trên google mà toàn là link die.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## dong2403

bạn vào vietvbb.com mà download http://vietvbb.com/up/forumdisplay.php?45-cac-ban-vbulletin-3-x
nhưng bạn chịu khó đăng kí đã nhé.

----------


## minhle107

bạn vào download tại đây
chúc vui ^^

----------


## nguyenlan

dù bạn download ở trang nào thì bạn cũng phải đăng nhập mới download đc bạn ạ.

----------


## seoomohtx

mình thấy có cả 4.0.x các bạn cho mình ý kiến xem nên dùng bản 3.8.6 hay là bản cao hơn nhỉ. 
thank..

----------

